# Im Back!!! :D



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry ive been gone for awhile.... everything has been crazy around here :roll: but ive missed you guys!!! im going to try to catch back up on everything asap


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Good to see you back, I was wondering where you went


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I was just wondering yesterday what you were up to.Nice to have ya back!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I been gone for a couple of days but I was also wondering where you had been, is good to see ya back here  Hugs


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Good to see you. =) I hope things have calmed down for you a bit.

I'd sure love to see new pics of Pheonix (hint, hint)


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks guys  its been crazy around here... my oldest broke her arm and had to have a pin put in it.. plus im in the process of adopting my little cousin.

luvum ill get picks of him asap  hes gettin pudgy on me..lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Good to hear your well. miss seeing pic of those pup of your pulling...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm so happy to see you back Jessie! I'm hoping we get to visit again before you go. Then when you do move, I can come visit  lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm so happy to see you back Jessie! I'm hoping we get to visit again before you go. Then when you do move, I can come visit  lol.


yes definately bev... its only about an hour from morristown


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

As my schedule has been lately, my only day off is Sundays. So, if we can clear up some time on a Sunday, I'd love to come out and visit. Hoping these gas prices stay low for a while lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> As my schedule has been lately, my only day off is Sundays. So, if we can clear up some time on a Sunday, I'd love to come out and visit. Hoping these gas prices stay low for a while lol.


i know!!!! :roll: but seriously its like 10 cents cheaper in hamblen county than in jefferson county


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Glad to hear that the daughter got the pin out and everything went well. And I too wanna see some new pics of your crew, I partial to Pheonix cause of his name, lol, but love all your dogs


----------

